# restaurants in west palm beach



## irish (Feb 8, 2008)

okay,  i'm getting my restaurant .com certificates ready for when we travel to west palm beach and these are some restaurants i have come across which sound interesting:
264 grill
the singing bamboo
panama hatties
buongiorno
bunoasera
maison carlos (clematis street)

any comments about the above or suggestions on others (not necessarily on restaurant.com) appreciated.
thanks


----------



## Art (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm guessing that you are staying at Marriott Ocean Pointe.

If so, add the June Beach Fish House to your restaurant.com list.  It is excellent.  The location is less than 10 miles north of OP.

Also up in the Juno Beach area is the Reef Grill.  Not much atmosphere, but good food and prices.

For lunch, we stumbled on the Tiki Bar restaurant on the water front off 13th Avenue in Riviera Beach.  Given the area, lunch is the preferred time to go there.

Art


----------



## KenK (Feb 8, 2008)

We had a pretty bad meal at Charlies Crab in Palm Beach.....and it was just OK in the Sail Fish Marina.   (Breakfast there was poor.....dinner was better)

We consistantly have a nice meal in the Testas place  across from the Breakers Golf Course. Sunset dinners are a good deal.

Marks is a card punch on the Entertainment card

There might be coupons here: 

http://www.testasrestaurants.com/

If you go on a Wed, you can also do the Breakers Tour....although it costs $$ now.  Flagler Museum is also on the other side of the Breakers Golf Course.


----------



## beatja (Feb 8, 2008)

While sitting at the pool at Marriott Ocean Pointe a couple told us about their favorite resturant -Max and Eddie's.  It was within a mile of the resort.  They have a daily special starting at 5:00 PM.  Food was excellent and well worth the trip.  We also had appitizers one day for lunch at Johnny Longboats which were killer!  We can't wait to return to go to both restaurants again.


----------



## cw_racefan (Feb 13, 2008)

Irish -

Our favorite is Capt. Charlies Reef Grill in Juno Beach. It's close by and very casual, but excellent sea food, and an unbelievable appetizer assortment. We usually make a meal off of several appetizers.

They can give you directions at the concierge desk at the resort!

Craig


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 14, 2008)

We always take in at least one lunch at Panama Hattie's. It's a nice water front restaurant along the intercoastal waterway and sits within site of a drawbridge. We get there early so that we can sit on the outdoor patio next to the water. 

The food is decent but nothing I'd really write home about. We have always enjoyed our meals there but mostly we enjoy sitting outside by the water watching the boats sail by. We find it a relaxing way to spend the lunch hour once or twice per trip and we'll continue to eat there every trip unless something changes.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 14, 2008)

*Here's a couple of pics of Panama Hatties*





Panama Hatties patio dining








The view from our table on the patio


----------



## rsnash (Nov 23, 2008)

North of WPB, about a 20 minute drive to Jupiter, is one of our favorite restaurants, Little Moir's Food Shack, click the link for the write up on my dh's blog. It's casual and crowded but they do amazing things with fish. It's definitely one of the places we always look forward to returning to when visiting West Palm Beach.

Where would you all suggest going for Stone Crab? Panama Hattie's or elsewhere? My mom is visiting WPB soon and is happy that it'll be in season.


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 23, 2008)

rsnash said:


> North of WPB, about a 20 minute drive to Jupiter, is one of our favorite restaurants, Little Moir's Food Shack, click the link for the write up on my dh's blog. It's casual and crowded but they do amazing things with fish. It's definitely one of the places we always look forward to returning to when visiting West Palm Beach.
> 
> Where would you all suggest going for Stone Crab? Panama Hattie's or elsewhere? My mom is visiting WPB soon and is happy that it'll be in season.




Do you work for this place? You're really working at selling it when you digging up thread's on different forums that are 6 months to a year old.


----------



## rsnash (Nov 23, 2008)

It's an understandable conclusion, but no. A conversation today with my mother inspired me to look up restaurants in the WPB area, specifically to see if anyone else had recommended this place yet. I don't work for the restaurant, but "do" for the blog in the link (dh's blog). If you read further into that blog, you'll see we're big into checking out local food scenes wherever we visit. 

I wanted to post a link to our review of Food Shack from 2006 (after checking to make sure the place was still open, in fact they've opened a 2nd location). Then I thought to look up other 'restaurants in the area' threads. One was in the Florida forum, the other in the Marriott, so I cross posted. But I edited my posts as appropriate for each thread. 

Generally, I try not to cross post, but since they were in different forums, one specifically about the Marriott Ocean Point and this one about WPB area restaurants, I thought future readers might just see one thread or the other. Really, this was just a plug from an enthusiastic customer.  We like to support locally owned, non-chain/franchised, restaurants and want to see the ones that do a good job succeed.


----------

